# Dream Trance!



## Horro (Oct 7, 2011)

Take a listen to some of my songs, I hope you guys will enjoy what you hear! 

Journey to the Heavens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbLt5UTvgMc[video=youtube;QbLt5UTvgMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbLt5UTvgMc[/video]

It has a nice uplifting feel to it, some pretty awesome chords at 2:09. Made it in a night so it has some rough parts but it's very calm I think.

Dreaming of You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkZzxAiyuGw[video=youtube;gkZzxAiyuGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkZzxAiyuGw[/video]

Inspired by "Just A Dream" by Christina Grimmie. Some pretty piano here. 

Phases of Time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8sGGdpQl6s[video=youtube;A8sGGdpQl6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8sGGdpQl6s[/video]

A remastered version of one of my songs. It was a fan favorite so I spent a little bit of time going back through it!

Drifting Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prNlQ7Y_Xcc[video=youtube;prNlQ7Y_Xcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prNlQ7Y_Xcc[/video]

This wasn't supposed to be a song but I guess things happen. x]

The Song of Her Imagination
[video=youtube;rnJKQw0wEdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnJKQw0wEdg[/video]

One of my favorite songs I've done and it's the most popular song off my album. 


If you like what you hear, subscribe for more! I am always updating my channel with new music as I produce it.


----------



## Strife (Dec 17, 2011)

Your music is pretty uplifting. ^_^ It does get repetitive in a lot of places, but that's arguably a convention of the genre.

Phases of Time is pretty sweet, especially when that phat synth kicks in at around the 1-minute mark. I can also see why Song of Her Imagination is your most popular work.


----------

